# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Thermen Holiday (Schiedam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Holiday 
Prinses Beatrixlaan 10 
Schiedam (ZH)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Holiday

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Holiday (Schiedam).*

----------

